# Greater Niagara Coral Show



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Thinking of heading down to this show - March 9 and 10 https://niagaracoralshow.ca/

Just seeing if anyone else is heading down.
Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts if I was to only go 1 day - what is the best day 9th or the 10th.

Looking to scoop up some nice corals. Not so much interested in hardware.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

For better selection I believe you should go on Saturday. Unfortunately I can't go.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I will be staying overnight in Niagara falls but will be visiting only on Sunday. The admission fee is expensive $20 per person. Not really looking for anything unless something interest me. But a few people who are familiar are vendors there.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

How big is this show? It would be a three hour drive for me is that worth it? I am looking for frags only...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Thang of GTA Reef, Afnan of Candy Corals and Red of Coral Reef Shop should have tons of frags

Don't tell them I sent you...they might charge you more ROLMFAO!!!


----------



## sLAsh (Apr 14, 2015)

Free parking?


----------



## ReefRasta (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes free parking, I went by yesterday it was Definitely worth the 2.5 hour drive I got 20 pieces from frags to small colonies. All vendors were amazing and had good selection and really colorful pieces. Prices were to good to turn down aswell spent a little more than I wanted.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

Dear Fellow Reefer’s,

It was a good selection of vendor’s and a lot of frags and colonies for sale. Pricing was ok..

Met up with a few members on here…
Noah (TwobyTwo) was very gracious and his selection of juvenile clown fish was best.
Big Show Darren always very helpful with good information, especially on skimmers
Under the Sea with Shawn Wilson who takes reefing to another level
Candy Corals Afnan had a great selection of exotic coral frags
GTA Reef Thang
JT Custom Acrylics
Coral Reef Shop
Aquarium Depot Hussain where I spent $$

Let’s hope the Greater Niagara Coral Show continues to grow in strength and Kudos to the organizer !

Neil
Mississauga


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Reviving this thread again to show support for next year..I was there on Saturday and saw some cools stuff. Also got lucky to get inside peak before doors open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Are there any other shows through the summer months?


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

Was worth it for the poster alone lol









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

giermoivi said:


> Was worth it for the poster alone lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was 2018 b4 price hike... Just incase people thought they missed out ...old pic buhaha

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------

